

Scientists find proof plants are capable of complex arithmetic - genwin
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/science-news/10134715/Scientists-find-proof-plants-are-capable-of-complex-arithmetic.html

======
frozenport
Is this a joke? By such reasoning a bucket filling with water is integration.

~~~
schiffern
Careful now. Computers are a similarly mindless arrangement of atoms. The only
difference is that humans designed computers, and natural selection designed
plants. Under your reasoning, computers are incapable of arithmetic. At that
point, how are brains any different?

Perhaps that's right, but such a "pure" definition of computation is hardly
useful.

More examples of plants mechanistically doing math:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ahXIMUkSXX0](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ahXIMUkSXX0)

------
e3pi
Scientists find evidence. Only mathematical theorems may have a proof.

